Ask HN: What's the best way to fight climate change as a Software Engineer? - suhith
======
nwrk
Eat more chickens and less cows.

Source: Before the flood
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=codqzJ4onGc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=codqzJ4onGc)

------
deadringerr
There's plenty of software engineering roles available to in the energy
efficiency industry and more to come.

------
LCDninja
Use your skills to contribute to the renewable energy industry.

------
cheiVia0
Turn off your computer and all the computers you administer.

